# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato Frog Setup Questions

## Herpraddict

I have searched and seen many setups, I have 2 sizes to work with. I have 2 spare 20 gallon longs, and 1 spare 29 gallon. I am seriously considering using one of these spares to setup and care for a tomato frog.

Which size would be best or does it not matter given tomatoes aren't arboreal?
I know to use Eco Earth.
As for decor, I have seen several with cork bark and tall plants positioned in ways that would make them climbable/perchable by any arboreal frog...is this to provide shade only?
Also, lighting opinions?

----------


## Bryce

Hi! I've seen a lot of such setups as you describe, which look like havens for climbers and yet are used for burrowing species. Logs, rocks, and stuff like that, with plants the frog is just going to uproot burrowing. Part of it is shade, as you mentioned, but another part is aesthetics, on the part of the person/owner and also the frog. Beyond providing shade and places to hide behind, they simply make the habitat feel more natural, even if they aren't going to climb it. As for what tank to use, if the 20 gallon tanks are long fish tank style ones, one should be good to house 2-3 tomato frogs from what I've read. Burrowing frogs and toads are pretty chill pets, and unlike pacman frogs tomatoes can cohabitate. A single bark piece and a few plants should be enough decor. Fake plants are also an option. Also, just saw your 20g tanks are longs, so yeah. Should be able to have 2 frogs. Good luck with the tomato frogs!

----------


## Herpraddict

I just setup the 20 long now. I added 1 bromeeliad (sp?) and 1 small umbrella plant. Might add pythos later in place of the umbrella. I left them in the pots so no uprooting. Right now I only keep one dome with a 60K bulb in it just for the plants.



Eco earth, a hide, and a water dish not too deep. I really want 2 or a trio of young ones!

----------


## Fat Frog

How are your tomato frogs growing, any pics?

----------

